# comment forcer une application a démarrer avec rosetta



## kollyv (11 Mai 2007)

Hello,

J'ai développé une application depuis un MAC processeur Motorola.
L'application plante sur un MAC a processeur Intel. Seulement lorsque je l'ouvre avec rosetta tout fonctionne parfaitement. 

Etant donné que je dois la livrer rapidement, je cherche à forcer l'ouverture de l'application avec rosetta pour les versions mac intel. Est ce que qqu sait comment je peux faire?

J'ai essayé de la compiler avec un sdk Mac OS X 10.3.9 mais beaucoup d'erreur sont générées.

Merci


----------



## tatouille (11 Mai 2007)

kollyv a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> J'ai d&#233;velopp&#233; une application depuis un MAC processeur Motorola.
> L'application plante sur un MAC a processeur Intel. Seulement lorsque je l'ouvre avec rosetta tout fonctionne parfaitement.
> ...



? il ya des trucs que tu n'as pas compris surtout au sujet de rosetta , les FAT binaries ecetera
si tu &#233;tais dev tu n'aurais pas ce genre de discours embrouill&#233; 

*DEPUIS 10.4 (ppc ou intel) *
si tu veux compiler pour 10.4 fat binary SDK 10.4 ,
si tu veux compiler pour 10.3(only ppc)  binary SDK 10.3, 

voir man lipo , xxd ecetera   


```
CFATFLAGS = -arch i686 -arch ppc
LDFATFLAGS = $(CFATFLAGS) -Wl,-syslibroot,/Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.4u.sdk

#CFATFLAGS = -arch ppc
#LDFATFLAGS = $(CFATFLAGS) -Wl,-syslibroot,/Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.3.9.sdk
```
*et s&#233;pare tes versions*

si tu veux compiler pour darwin 7.2 x86 , 
Darwin7u.sdk / gcc-3.5-15 maintener moi


----------



## kollyv (15 Mai 2007)

J'avoue je débute en objective-c et certainement que 2 ou 3 choses ne sont pas claires. L'application que j'ai développé ne fonctionne sur mac intel qu'en utilisant rosetta.

Je l'ai pourtant codé en utilisant le sdk universel 10.4.

S'il étais possible de lancer autimatiquement rosetta avec l'application, ca m'aurait arrangé (sans passer par lire les infos > démarrer avec rosetta).

Je vais essayer de débugger l'application sur mac intel. A tout hasard si qqu à eu la même voici le code et l'erreur:


```
ioReturnValue =  (*ewooDeviceInterface)->setInterruptReportHandlerCallback(ewooDeviceInterface, buffer,338, ReaderReportCallback,buffer,NULL);
```

Error from debugger: previous frame inner to this frame (corrup stack?)


----------

